# Need help identifying the gender



## Toker420 (Dec 6, 2014)

I've been growing this for over 6-7 months now. This is the present state. The problem is I don't know the gender of this plant? Anybody has any idea on the gender. Help appreciated. Thank You.  

View attachment IMG_20141206_124531.jpg


View attachment IMG_20141206_131114.jpg


----------



## MrCompletion (Dec 6, 2014)

6-7 months for that! It's  a scrawny looking thing. Hard to tell from the pic. Looks make from here. Are they seed pods. Just looks like it needed a lot more tlc too.


----------



## Toker420 (Dec 6, 2014)

MrCompletion said:


> 6-7 months for that! It's  a scrawny looking thing. Hard to tell from the pic. Looks make from here. Are they seed pods. Just looks like it needed a lot more tlc too.



Growth is quite slow. I'm from India and temperatures were quite high during summer. That may be a reason for the slow growth rate. Anyway, can you identify whether its male or female?

Hope this image is clear enough. 

View attachment IMG_20141206_134557.jpg


----------



## MrCompletion (Dec 6, 2014)

That's a male. See the bannana looking things. You don't want them on your plant. 

Are you growing by a window sill? How much direct light each day does it get?

I think having a male, as bad as that is, you have s few other things working against you too  

As I said earlier he's a scrawny looking thing. But that's cool cos we all learn as we go. My first plant many decades ago looked not to dissimilar. It too lacked a lot of light due to the balcony I grew it on. 

If it's your only plant keep going. Learn from it. Worst case you get some seeds from him for your next grow. Nothing is ever a complete waste of time if you learn from it.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2014)

You do not get seeds from a male plant. You get pollen. Still need a female as they are the ones that produce seeds after getting pollinated.


----------



## intellenoob (Dec 6, 2014)

Its at least a herm. There are male balls all over it and im pretty sure there are female flowers too. That plant looks like it needed some lovin u should read up on all the Mar Passion stickies it'll help alot next grow-round. 
Good luck!


----------



## Locked (Dec 6, 2014)

Throw it in the bin and try again. That thing is a hermaphrodite and worthless.  all those single bladed leaves and the overall look of the plant say it has been through hell and back. 

Do yourself a favor and read through as many of the stickies here as you can>>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396

once you have an understanding of the requirements of growing MJ you will have a better chance at being successful.   Welcome to MP.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 6, 2014)

I agree with Hammy, it5 is a hermie.  This is a plant that has both male and female parts and it is an undesirable trait in cannabis.  IF you do get any seeds, these should be destroyed.  I also agree with Hammy that the best thing is to throw the plant away and start over--there is no saving that one.  I would also recommend that you start with good seeds.  Hermies generally happen when you plant those seeds you find in a bag of dank weed, but stress will make that happen to.  Unfortunately you cannot grow great cannabis indoors in a window.  Cannabis is finicky and has many very specific needs and wants.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Yeah that is a herm for sure. If you look carefully at the ends of the branches, you can see the little white pistil hairs which is female calyxes, but then I also see what appear to be little "balls" without any hairs, those are male pollen pods. If they are allowed to bloom, the balls will open to show little yellow banana looking things called "anthers". Those are the actual pollen producers. When you have both on the same plant, you have a hermaphrodite which is the most useless of anything in the plant kingdom. I bet you got the seed for that out of a bag of smoking bud. Many times, more often than not, the seeds that come out of bags of smoking bud, are hermaphrodites. Seeds produced by these "herms" will only produce more herms that are more useless than the parent herm as they get worse.


----------



## Toker420 (Dec 7, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I agree with Hammy, it5 is a hermie.  This is a plant that has both male and female parts and it is an undesirable trait in cannabis.  IF you do get any seeds, these should be destroyed.  I also agree with Hammy that the best thing is to throw the plant away and start over--there is no saving that one.  I would also recommend that you start with good seeds.  Hermies generally happen when you plant those seeds you find in a bag of dank weed, but stress will make that happen to.  Unfortunately you cannot grow great cannabis indoors in a window.  Cannabis is finicky and has many very specific needs and wants.



Actually I did get it from a bag of weed. I'm growing it in my balcony. Thing is I don't know where to get good seeds. :/


----------



## MrCompletion (Dec 7, 2014)

You can buy good seeds online. Google "buy cannabis seeds".  Then find one that ships to your country. Not sure what the legality of your country is but a lot have some really good stealth shipping options. But if you still plan to grow in a window sill or a balcony with crappy light no amount of quality genetics are going to give you good yields in those conditions.


----------

